# Custom Die Cut Stickers



## hellborn (Oct 7, 2013)

Let's turn your Lowrider into a high quality die cut sticker. 

Message - [email protected]
Facebook - www.facebook.com/shop.lowside
Site - www.lowside.com


----------



## cashmoneyspeed (Jun 21, 2005)

Whats the pricing on singles or a sheet of like 10?


----------



## hellborn (Oct 7, 2013)

Artwork fee - $10
16 high gloss die cut stickers - $ 30

or we can do your car club plaque (100 high gloss stickers $20 including shipping FULL COLOR)

**Customer JOB / Sample**


----------



## Jezuez (May 21, 2015)

Nice...


----------

